# Need a long multi-function/ use straight edge?



## tallskydiver1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok, so, I thought I'd share something I use all the time. Its a long C channel straight edge essentially with capability to be modified for just about anything your pretty little brain can come up with. ha. 

I had a customer downgrade and no longer needed their server rack. Long story short, I found myself with 2 84" amazing straight edges, that can be used for countless tasks in the workshop. Ive used mine for joining/ clamping more than anything else. These are very strong, and despite my multiple attempts to bend them/ they are still as straight as the day they were purchased 8 years ago. It is a 45u Tripp lite floor mount server rack. 

https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Equipment-Capacity-SR2POST/dp/B000FAH6I4/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1522115048&sr=8-4-fkmr1&keywords=tripplite+rack+floor

Cost wise, not "cheap", but given how versatile they are, as well as the other hardware you could make just about anything with them. I thought about buying a 24u version and making a bieselmeyer fence out of them  

Has anyone else used these? I highly recommend them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can get U-Channel from a place that sells steel. A place like that would be cheaper. https://www.metalsdepot.com/steel-products/steel-channel


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alternately, you can go to your local metal supplier and buy a 12 foot length of 1in 3/16 wall angle iron for about $20 which will very likely be more than straight enough for woodworking tasks. Alternately, for the $116 you could spend cannibalizing a server rack, you could buy a little over 42 feet of extruded aluminium 
t slot framing from 80/20inc and be able to do a whole lot more. Come to think of it, you could probably use the 80/20 stuff to build a server rack and have enough left over to use as a straight edge


----------



## tallskydiver1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello, thanks for your replies! I know that you can buy something for cheaper, I just didnt "sell" the versatility/ uses of this device in a work shop. I only listed it as a straight edge type device. 

Ill snap some pictures and post a video soon. Yes you can buy (*insert random steel here) cheaper  But it is all the details in a server rack that has already been done for you that make it a "steal". haha. The amount of pre-tapped holes is rediculous, and each one of those tapped holes can be used for clamping, as a stop for repeated cuts, etc. 

For example, 45u = 45*(1u). Any guesses on what 1u = in measurement?   Yup 1.75" / 44.45mm . in a two rail rack system like this, every rail has 6 pre-tapped holes per 1 u, (3 on front of 1u, 3 on back of 1u, per side) so... 270 per side, 540 total. I think the holes are #12/24. FIVE HUNDRED AND FORTY PRE-TAPPED HOLES! haha. 

The other great thing is: you can take the base, which is stupid sturdy, and using the 8 pre-drilled holes in the bottom, you can get 3/4" thread x whatever length you want, and turn it in to a portable / versatile and super wide bench clamp as well. And these are just the uses I have come up with so far. 

I mean, if you wanted to, you could use them as ski's. who knows?? hahah. 

Have a great day all!


----------

